# East harbor ice



## Nwohiofisherman (Feb 7, 2012)

Anyone have an info on the ice and water conditions at east harbor?Hoping to go Sunday but don't want to drive an hour if the water is muddy or ice isn't safe.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## zero410 (Feb 26, 2010)

i dont know about water clarity but have heard that there were shantys on the ice as of yesterday.


----------



## 19dan68 (Jan 9, 2015)

I heard good ice and a decent bite on bluegill today. I say again "heard" was not there in person.


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

We were there from 530-830 caught around 30 keepers for three guys Ice was 6-8 inches they wanted a maggot dead sticked


----------



## redneckcgil29 (Jan 22, 2010)

Went out Friday morning I think we were the first group on the ice drilled many holes I would say at least 5 inches everywhere did not do so hot fishing and water was cloudy


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Nwohiofisherman (Feb 7, 2012)

Fished yesterday strait out from the ramp. Water was cloudy but had 8 inches of ice. Fishing was pretty good the first couple of hours but then died down around 1:00. Ended up with 20 keepers. Be careful going out. The ice right off the ramp is very weak. Most guys seemed to be going off just right of the ramp.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Thanks for the good reports guys


----------



## Nwohiofisherman (Feb 7, 2012)

ShakeDown3 said:


> When you guys fish up there do you go to the camp ground and walk out of the ramp there or ?


yes. walk strait out from ramp or in that general area depending on shore ice at the ramp.


----------



## ice head (Jan 9, 2015)

What species are u targeting i have never fished there through ice


----------



## Nwohiofisherman (Feb 7, 2012)

Mostly bluegills but you might get the occasional crappie or perch


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## sdkohio (Jul 26, 2008)

Can you park at the State park in the winter? I know in the summer the ramp is only for campers.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes you can park there!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes the campground boat launch is open to the public during ice season that's where we always park 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## 21579 (Jan 15, 2010)

Was anybody out on the ice later today? Wondering about ice conditions. Thinking about making the trek tomorrow morning.


----------



## next bite (Jan 30, 2011)

went by there this afternoon . must have been 50 to60 out on the ice.


----------



## mnordenjr (Jun 13, 2012)

any updates on the conditions of East Harbor recently? we are hoping to go out Sunday morning for some gills.

Thanks


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Ice is good. Drove by there Thursday. Didn't fish but shantys are out.


----------



## moleman (Jan 24, 2012)

A guy put a four wheeler through the ice at the ramp this morning at 11 AM. I was coming in with thirty gills. Went out at eight.


----------



## half pole (Feb 10, 2014)

What's the lure of choice for the gills at state park


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

sink it or a tire break through?


----------



## mnordenjr (Jun 13, 2012)

Ice was in good shape today, except for off the ramp. If you go to the right of the ramp and follow the other tracks it was good enough for a 4 wheeler. Ice was about 6-8 inches thick.

We fished to the NE of the ramp from around 8:00am till noon and kept 17 gills and bass. Also threw back several others. We then moved to almost straight out from the ramp about 300 yards and kept 49 more gills and threw back about a dozen more including 4 - 13 inch largemouths. All fish were takin on a small ice jig tipped with a waxie. Seemed to like the jigging action today.


----------



## BigGill (Mar 2, 2014)

hows the water clarity? havent made it up yet.


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

Extremely clear water conditions. We were sight fishing without a shanty on Saturday


----------



## BigGill (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks Capt Crude, thats a real blast!


----------



## jonlpeck922 (Jun 3, 2012)

Any new reports heading that way in the morning


----------



## fishfinder43420 (Feb 16, 2014)

Heard that there a bunch of dinks.. Dude said he would catch 50 and keep 10.. But at least the bites Good lol


----------



## tdl9092 (Jan 11, 2015)

the bite is usually pretty good there. lots and lots and lots of dinks though.


----------

